
Ask HN: Good sci-fis about post-pandemic futures? - haywirez
What books would you recommend that dealt with similar hypothetical scenarios? Looking for some clues on what the societal impacts might be like.
======
DanBC
[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2020/mar/15/books-to-
read-...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2020/mar/15/books-to-read-while-
quarantined-coronavirus)

I'm enjoying Station Eleven: [https://www.amazon.co.uk/Station-Eleven-Emily-
John-Mandel/dp...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Station-Eleven-Emily-John-
Mandel/dp/1447268970)

------
jaytaylor
"Dust" by Hugh Howey.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=dust+hugh+howey](https://www.google.com/search?q=dust+hugh+howey)

